# Cinderella 99 exceeding expectations



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 16, 2011)

Took these pics tonight at 55 days flowering, This strain really surprised me with a very decent yield and the smell on my fingers after carressing her buds is out of this world, fresh pineapple, her trichomes are building fast. i took the close-ups with my Panasonic lumix then held a 30x loupe over the lense, worked good!! I'm very happy with C99.


----------



## passthemaryjane (May 16, 2011)

awesome specimens friend, have you ever had any bug problems with growing these ?? if not, what type of preparative steps did you take to prevent them.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Your girls look really great, nice n chunky :hubba: How far are you going to take her?

IME she gives a good yield, nice short stature, fast flowering, killer sativa buzz, sweet smell/taste, clones super easy. I could go on and on, c99 is a winner in almost all aspects.
Who's c99 are you growing?

Congrats!


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful Skagit! Just lovely!


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2011)

> Cinderella 99 exceeding expectations


She tends to do that  
I luv me some cindy 
great grow dude!!! :farm:


----------



## PencilHead (May 17, 2011)

Smoking Cindy is even more startling than growing her.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 17, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Smoking Cindy is even more startling than growing her.


 i like hearing that, The Hemp goddess really likes it to, I'm gonna grow her till her trichomes start turning amber, say 15- 20 % , Ya I've got some clones going, started my outdoor stuff, I'm likein life.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

You got tha skills SKAG !!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2011)

Looking absolutely fabulous!  Cindy has never let me down.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 17, 2011)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Your girls look really great, nice n chunky :hubba: How far are you going to take her?
> 
> IME she gives a good yield, nice short stature, fast flowering, killer sativa buzz, sweet smell/taste, clones super easy. I could go on and on, c99 is a winner in almost all aspects.
> Who's c99 are you growing?
> ...


 i don't know who's C99 i'm growing, The cutting was a gift I cloned.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 17, 2011)

passthemaryjane said:
			
		

> awesome specimens friend, have you ever had any bug problems with growing these ?? if not, what type of preparative steps did you take to prevent them.


 unfortunately yes i've had bugs, mites, Mildew Knats, there are threads on here that can explain prevention and maitenence alot better than i can, but sprays, dr, dooms etc. Buy a cultivation book, a good one, it will save u tons of money in the long run.


----------



## powerplanter (May 17, 2011)

Looking good man.  Are you growing for meds. or just for fun?  I've heard c99 is good for pain.  I'd like to try her one day.  PEACE


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 19, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good man. Are you growing for meds. or just for fun? I've heard c99 is good for pain. I'd like to try her one day. PEACE


 I grow for meds but I have alot of enjoyment growing, My Mrs. has serious pain issues, and mostly I grow for her, I'm liveing with Hep c, I've had it about 45 years, And I smoke for apetite, my doc said i'm the only one he's ever known to gain weight doing interfuron for a year,I've never smoked any C99, loveing her fluff!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

I found out my C99 plants are a strain grown from brothers grimm seeds?? The guy who gave me the cutting said he mailordered the seeds.


----------



## kaotik (May 22, 2011)

nice
you best do all you can to keep that gal around then.
clone the heck outta her, cause you wont find it again 

looks great man


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I found out my C99 plants are a strain grown from brothers grimm seeds?? The guy who gave me the cutting said he mailordered the seeds.



Very nice


----------



## tcbud (May 22, 2011)

Wow Skag, I had Hep C for ten years, got rid of it back in 1999, with the interferon treatment, it was new back then.  I lost a lot of weight, I didn't smoke much because the interferon messed with my head awfully.  I would recommend it to anyone tho, as it did cure me.  Did you get rid of the Hep C?

Oh, and your C99 look AWESOME!  I'v got a couple going outdoors, just started outside.  I hope mine look half as good as yours when they are done.


----------



## Mutt (May 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I found out my C99 plants are a strain grown from brothers grimm seeds?? The guy who gave me the cutting said he mailordered the seeds.



Make more seed of that. Finding Bros Grimm line is very difficult. you have a gem there...make more seed. 
I have a couple of generations of BG Cindy and given a lot out to keep the strain alive. She is a grail in her own right.  Breeds and crosses well. It is one if you lose her doubt you will ever be able to replace her


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Wow Skag, I had Hep C for ten years, got rid of it back in 1999, with the interferon treatment, it was new back then. I lost a lot of weight, I didn't smoke much because the interferon messed with my head awfully. I would recommend it to anyone tho, as it did cure me. Did you get rid of the Hep C?
> 
> Oh, and your C99 look AWESOME! I'v got a couple going outdoors, just started outside. I hope mine look half as good as yours when they are done.


 No the Interfuron failed and because of my genotype i only had 1 chance, I got a PM from another member that just got the news that he has it, I did the treatment about 7 years ago. I never did miss any work but they super accomadated me.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

I had another succesful cloneing with the c99 and have 18 clones,The old gal seems to be at a standstill, i saw a couple of amber trics but nothing to get excited about, huh, hey I'm excited them buds look like some gnarly candy, such a sweet fragrance, Anyway I'm giving half this bunch of clones away to 3 different peeps, in case something goes wrong, they'll give some back, they freaked when they seen the mom, i'm hopeing for 3 ounces, oh ya 1 dudes givin me a trainwreck clone in return, his trainwreck in my opinion is better than any of the dispensary weed i've smoked, I'm tempted to chuck the Dt for it, its that good. anyway heres some pics of my blz and the other 2 DT's in the oppisite corner of the room, i'm gonna do better on the support system on the next session, the net was lower on the colas of the c99 than on the dt, but still interfered with bud production,the Dt's I've got left the nets even lower, hope it holds them up, not like the floppin c99 that girls just so rubenesque.


----------



## powerplanter (May 25, 2011)

That's some nice looking weeds. LOL  They do look good though.  Some nice dank.  Peace brother, thanks for the pics.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> very nice skag. i love your greenhouse too. your one lucky man by having cindy fall into your lap. (that sorta sounds like a lap dance). lol.
> 
> have you ever made any crosses before? it's pretty easy to do, the hard part, imo, is selecting the right male...peace...


 Ya i'm always playing with my strains, I've got lots of seed. I've got some blueberry x brazilian I'm hopeing to grow soon,


----------



## 3patas (Sep 11, 2012)

hey my friend looking good have fun  and keep growing


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

How bout just searching for  cindy?


 Skagit is missed around here. he was a good guy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

What happen to this person?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

His wife went nuts and got him busted, they got a divorce after 45 years of marriage and he moved from Wa state. He was a character.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> His wife went nuts and got him busted, they got a divorce after 45 years of marriage and he moved from Wa state. He was a character.


 
 Oh Bah Gah. His Wife? Me and my Wife have been married 27 yrs. She is my best friend,,I cant even imagine such a thing. I would be crushed.


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking to maybe get some c99 myself any recommends on which breeders have the best versions of it not to hijack this


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

Skagit has been gone for a while.  It was a mystery what happened to her.  His wife was really into cooking with cannabis and Skag often shared recipes with us.  I miss him, too.

Fellowsped--you might want to try some Satori.  It has the nice uppity high that C99 gives, but I just think it is a little more all the way around.


----------

